# questions about goat harness



## kiddinglamb (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a few questions about goat harness with the idea of training my ewe to pull a cart. I can only find information about goats in harness but I know in the past sheep have been used in place of goat so I think that it will be similar. 

The only things that I can think of that might be different are: wool growth - this ewe's blood lines only get about 2 inches of wool so it isn't that bad, and size. I have only meet pigmy goats, and baby boers so I have no idea how big goats can get to. My ewe will be about 200-250 lbs fully grown so sizing for harnesses???

Is there anything that you can think of?

Rebecca


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Caprine Supply sells 2 different goat harnesses: https://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?pag ... 66c021d372 Hopefully that link will get you to the page. I think they are adjustable & I don't see why they wouldn't work on sheep. Here is what their ad says: Our harness is custom-made to fit goats. It has nylon webbing, with padding to keep chafing to a minimum. Quality metal buckles, bit, and rings assure long life. Reins let you "drive" and turn goat as you would other pulling animals. Harness comes in two sizes: Regular will fit goats up to 175 lbs. For goats (usually a buck or wether) over 175 lbs., order large. Shipping is $14.85 anywhere in the continental United States. 
Hoegger Supply has a ton to choose from also: http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=86 If you had any other specific questions, you could call or e-mail them & they would be more than happy to answer your questions.


----------

